# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الحياء ما أجمله من خلق .........

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جمع هذا البيت أسباب الحياء:


 إذا لم تَصُنْ عرضًا ولم تخْشَ خالقًا ... وتستحي مخلوقًا فما شئتَ فاصنع

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

صدق القائل:


 ورُبَّ قَبيحةٍ ما حال بينـــي ... وبين ركوبها إلا الحيــــــــاءُ
 إذا رُزِقَ الفتى وجهًا وَقِاحًا ... تقلَّبَ في الأمور كما يشـــاءُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قد حُكي عن الأحنف بن قيس أنه قال: (ما عاداني أحد قط إلا أخذت في أمره  بإحدى ثلاث خصال: إن كان أعلى مني عرفت له قدره، وإن كان دوني رفعت قدري  عنه، وإن كان نظيري تفضلت عليه).

  فأخذه الخليل، فنظمه شعرًا فقال:



 سأُلزمُ نفسي الصفحَ عن كل مذنبٍ ... وإن كثُرت منه إليَّ الجرائــــمُ
 فما الناسُ إلا واحدٌ من ثلاثـــــــــــ  ـةٍ ... شريفٌ ومشروفٌ ومثلٌ مقاومُ
 فأما الذي فوقي فأعرفُ قــــــــــدره ... وأتبع فيه الحقَّ والحـــــقُّ لازمٌ
 وأما الذي دوني فأحلمُ دائبـــــــــــ  ـًا ... أصون به عرضـــي وإن لام لائمٌ
 وأما الذي مثلي فإن زل أو هفـــــــا ... تفضلتُ إن الفضلَ بالفخر حاكمُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الماوردي: (واعلم أن الحياء في الإنسان قد يكون من ثلاثة أوجه:
أحدها: حياؤه من الله تعالى.
والثاني: حياؤه من الناس.
والثالث: حياؤه من نفسه.

1 - فأما حياؤه من الله تعالى فيكون بامتثال أوامره والكف عن زواجره.
وهذا الحياء يكون من قوة الدين وصحة اليقين.

2 - وأما حياؤه من الناس فيكون بكف الأذى وترك المجاهرة بالقبيح.
وهذا النوع من الحياء قد يكون من كمال المروءة وحب الثناء.

3 - وأما حياؤه من نفسه فيكون بالعفة وصيانة الخلوات.
وهذا النوع من الحياء قد يكون من فضيلة النفس وحسن السريرة.

فمتى كَمُلَ حياء الإنسان من وجوهه الثلاثة، فقد كملت فيه أسباب الخير،  وانتفت عنه أسباب الشر، وصار بالفضل مشهورًا، وبالجميل مذكورًا.) من كتابه  المتع: (أدب الدنيا والدين): (273 - 275)، تصرف واختصار.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

صدق القائل:


 إذا لم تخش عاقبةَ الليالـــي ... ولم تستح فاصنع ما تشاءُ
 فلا والله ما في العيش خيـرٌ ... ولا الدنيا إذا ذهب الحيـــاءُ
 يعيش المرءُ ما استحيا بخيرٍ ... ويبقى العودُ ما بقي اللِّحَاءُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الماوردي: (وليس لمن سُلِبَ الحياء صادٌ عن قبيح، ولا زاجر عن محظور، فهو  يقدم على ما يشاء ويأتي ما يهوى، وبذلك جاء الخبر، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: (إنَّ مِمَّا أَدْرَكَ  النَّاسَ مِنْ كَلَامِ النُّبُوَّةِ الْأُولَى: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إذَا لَمْ  تَسْتَحِ فَاصْنَعْ مَا شِئْتَ). البخاري: (3484)، عن ابن مسعود.
 وليس هذا القول إغراء بفعل المعاصي عند قلة الحياء كما توهمه بعض من جهل معاني الكلام ومواضعات الخطاب).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

صدق القائل:


 إذَا قَلَّ مَاءُ الْوَجْهِ قَلَّ حَيَاؤُهُ ... وَلَا خَيْرَ فِي وَجْهٍ إذَا قَلَّ مَاؤُهُ
 حَيَاؤُك فَاحْفَظْهُ عَلَيْك وَإِنَّمَا ... يَدُلُّ عَلَى فِعْلِ الْكَرِيمِ حَيَــــــاؤُهُ

----------

